# Interesting NBA Map



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I've never actually seen all of the NBA teams on a map before, so I thought this was pretty interesting. For instance, look at that gap in the Northwest with no NBA teams. Now that the Sonics are gone the Northwest division isn't really in the northwest. I think the Blazers and Suns should switch divisions. 

Another interesting thing is look at the travel time in the two conferences. With the exception of Miami and Orlando, the East is pretty much all bunched together. The gap in the West is huge though, pretty much every time you go on the road it's a long flight. The Hornets to Blazers is a much larger gap then anything in the East.


----------



## Interrobang (May 23, 2009)

Take out the Blazers and the Pacific division is more north and more west than the Northwest divison. The Central and Atlantic divisions have it way easy. And yeah, sorry Wolves.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

One day Alaska will have their very own Bears team.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

HB said:


> One day Alaska will have their very own Bears team.


Comprised of only bears!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

The location of teams is one of the biggest reasons why it's almost impossible for a WC team to break the Bulls record. A ****load of traveling.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

That's why they have 4-5 game road trips, to reduce the travel, if zportland has a road game in miami they will usually also stop in orlando, atlanta and charlotte, they have more travelinh on the trip to and home but its not like they are taking a train,


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Hyperion said:


> Comprised of only bears!


It would have to be. No people actually want to live there.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

The large area without teams in the northwest coincides very nicely with the large area without people in the northwest. On a serious note, the Bobcats or Grizz need to be sent to Seattle or Vancouver(close to Seattle), with that team joining the northwest, the Thunder joining the Southwest, and the remaining team of the Cats/Grizz sitting in the Southeast conference. 

Regarding the Grizz - since they're failing so miserably in Memphis despite having a few exciting young players, why shouldn't they be sent back to the Pacific Northwest? Seattle held onto the Sonics moniker, green and gold colors, and team history in the "divorce", and is clearly capable of supporting a professional team. Now, naming Seattle's eventual new team the Sonics would be an attempt to ignore what happened in the past and a disservice to the fans, since everyone knows the real Sonics are in OKC. I think the league should work to get the Grizzlies into Seattle once their arena lease expires. Keep the Grizzlies name(makes sense geographically) and logo(decent), but have the team change to a green and gold color scheme and honor the old Sonics teams and players as a nod to the history of professional basketball in Seattle.

EDIT: While we're theoretically re-arranging the NBA map, settle on the Grizz going back to the Pacific Northwest, and ship the Cats up to Montreal. Wouldn't the Montreal Quebecois be a franchise with more promise than a second failed team in Charlotte?


----------

